# 

## Blue Star

**  * 
     .*   *   :* 
[I]*-  , 
-  
--    
-    , , ,  
-        
-   
-*   * ,      ,    .*    *       ?*   *-    ,     ;
-      ;
-        ,    ;
-        *   *  . 0664099224 .*

----------


## V00D00People

?

----------

, -   .   ,        ....

----------


## Blue Star

-   ...     -     ????:)))
    :)))       .

----------


## Gonosuke

> -     ????:)))

             ( ""  )? ))) 
  ? )))     ,    - !   ,   .

----------


## Mihey

????

----------


## Blue Star

> ( ""  )? )))

       , ,    :)))
    ,        ,   ,    ...   

> ????

    ,    ?     ,   ,        ....
    -  ,        - 
     ....

----------


## Gonosuke

> , ,    :)))
>    ,        ,   ,    ...

         ? )))   

> 

  -      )))))

----------


## crazyastronomer

*Blue Star*,  , ,  .1  ,   ,     7--1?     / ,      ?    

> ,   *,    ...*

----------


## Mihey

> ,    ?     ,   ,        ....
>     -  ,        -
>      ....

   )))   ,   ....

----------


## Sky

*Mihey*,      .          .

----------


## Blue Star

> -      )))))

        ""????:)))  -        ,           ....
    ,           ...   ,     :)))
 ,         ,    .    ,       ,       -     .
      - .      ,    ,   ...     ,   ,     .

----------


## admin

**:     

> ""????:)))  -        ,           ....

  ͳ,     ,      .    "  ",    ,  ""     -      .

----------


## Blue Star

> Blue Star,  , ,  .1  ,   ,     7--1?     / ,      ?

      -    .     - .

----------


## Gonosuke

, "  "()    )))   

> ? )))

   ,

----------


## Blue Star

,  Gonosuke:)))      ,    :))) 
     !!!   -:))     ,   !!! 
  , ,      ,    .....            -  .           .                ,       .
  - 20  30 .        2   ,  30 .   -        -          ,        ...              ,         -      ,     -. 
        .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,  Gonosuke:)))

  ,  ,  )))   

> , ,

        ))    ,   (,   ).       ,    ,   ,    ,    .

----------


## bvn

> -    .     - .

         ? :)
   -  ?
  .

----------


## rust

> ""????:)))  -

   : " -   ."

----------


## crazyastronomer

**:     

> 

  _wtf  ?_

----------


## Blue Star

> -  ?
>   .

     ? ?:)))
        - ,  ,    -   :))) 
   :
 -19.00-21.00,  -17.00-19.00,   -  -
 -16.00-18.00,   -    
  ,     -0990575310 -

----------

